# Ive got the "no more Game of Thrones" blues



## labor of love (Jun 16, 2014)

Last night's episode was a great ending to a great season. Im pretty bummed about waiting a year or so for more episodes, so I suppose I'll start reading the books. Is it just me, or is it completely bonkers that the GoT seasons are only 10 one hour episodes? seems like with the amount of story telling going on the seasons should be expanded somehow to compensate.


----------



## Lizzardborn (Jun 16, 2014)

Not at all - there is a lot of fat to trim from the books. And stop complaining about waiting - the people that read the books - we wait 7 years between installments.

Also I think you will be disappointed - Martin as a quality of writing is in the middle of the scale - better than Salvatore and classes below the good work of Sheckley and Zelazny.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 16, 2014)

Lizzardborn said:


> Not at all - there is a lot of fat to trim from the books. And stop complaining about waiting - the people that read the books - we wait 7 years between installments.
> 
> Also I think you will be disappointed - Martin as a quality of writing is in the middle of the scale - better than Salvatore and classes below the good work of Sheckley and Zelazny.


I wasnt complaining about waiting a year for the next season I just said I was bummed, lol. But I also know plenty of people that insist theres plenty of good plot missing in the TV series.


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 16, 2014)

I actually was disappointed in the finale. Not a lot of action and a lot of things that were slow and not very interesting. I did enjoy the dwarf killing his ex-whore an father though.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 16, 2014)

mc2442 said:


> I actually was disappointed in the finale. Not a lot of action and a lot of things that were slow and not very interesting. I did enjoy the dwarf killing his ex-whore an father though.



Yeah, basically 5 different storylines dramatically shifted in one episode, total snorefest.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm a late comer to GOT. I'm just starting season 3 right now, but thanks for spoiling it!
Great show, my wife even likes it.


----------



## JDA_NC (Jun 16, 2014)

I think it was a pretty good season all around but there were some weak moments.

The Queen/Mother of Dragons has been stinking up the screen. Her final scene in the episode was cringe-worthy.

Some of the acting by Baelish/Littlefinger (and I really like that actor) has been straight turrible. He has been doing some weird Nicholas Cage/Steven Segal whispering and the whole... uhhh.. "push" scene was something out of Lifetime.

It is nice to see the story moving along at a good pace though.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jun 16, 2014)

Lizzardborn said:


> Not at all - there is a lot of fat to trim from the books. And stop complaining about waiting - the people that read the books - we wait 7 years between installments.
> 
> Also I think you will be disappointed - Martin as a quality of writing is in the middle of the scale - better than Salvatore and classes below the good work of Sheckley and Zelazny.



You have some suggestions for Sheckley and Zelazny?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 16, 2014)

The worst episode of GoT is better than the best episode of most shows out there.


----------



## jsjs103121 (Jun 16, 2014)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> The worst episode of GoT is better than the best episode of most shows out there.



+1


----------



## gic (Jun 17, 2014)

Lord of Light by Zelazny


----------



## Lizzardborn (Jun 17, 2014)

Creatures of light and darkness - Zelazny, numerous short stories too. Shekley's short stories are amazing. I gave them as a hallmark of quality and imagination - they hop from style to style, universe to universe and create amazing full blooded worlds just for 10 page shor If you are into dark historical fantasy - The Sarantine Mosaic is very nice - epic political drama set in fantasy Byzantine era Constantinople.

But lets not derail from the show conversation - It is definitely nice that it is such raging success and pop culture phenomena and introducing wide audience to the sci-fi and fantasy genres. I wonder what will happen when the show catches up with the books - Martin seems to be unable to finish anything in remotely timely manner and there is material for three seasons more in the two books left.


----------



## cilucia (Jun 17, 2014)

I was extremely satisfied with the last ep. I am also tempted to pick up the books to find out what happened, but I keep hearing how awful the 4th and 5th books are. I think I'll just wait for next spring.


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 18, 2014)

5 different story lines, where I think 3 in a row were slow, painfully over dramatic and drawn out. I was reading the series a number of years ago (at least 3-4 years before HBO series)...I cannot remember which book I stopped reading on, but it was mainly due to the mother of dragons story line, and how that and some other story lines just got too damn strange without ever going anywhere.

I have definitely enjoyed the HBO series, but I was disappointed in that season finale.


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 18, 2014)

Lizzardborn said:


> Not at all - there is a lot of fat to trim from the books. And stop complaining about waiting - the people that read the books - we wait 7 years between installments.
> Also I think you will be disappointed - Martin as a quality of writing is in the middle of the scale - better than Salvatore and classes below the good work of Sheckley and Zelazny.



I lost interest with the books. It was probably just me though.
I tend to lean toward authors like Brad Thor, Dan Brown, Robert Ludlum and others who write the spy novels.
I think it comes with middle age. Boy was I ever relieved to find out I was correct with my paranoia.


----------



## mainaman (Jun 18, 2014)

labor of love said:


> Last night's episode was a great ending to a great season. Im pretty bummed about waiting a year or so for more episodes, so I suppose I'll start reading the books. Is it just me, or is it completely bonkers that the GoT seasons are only 10 one hour episodes? seems like with the amount of story telling going on the seasons should be expanded somehow to compensate.


Frankly the books have a lot more story lines. The series also has the order of some events changed.


----------



## Gator (Jun 21, 2014)

IMHO Book 4 and first half of the book 5 are well beyond of "boring", like coma inducing boring. They(show) have to change quite a bit, otherwise, if the show sticks to source material very close, they will loose most of the viewers, watching that(B4 and first half of B5) on tv show is close to watching paint dry.
Yeah, book has more story lines, which tend to go nowhere, along with a few main storylines. Characters get introduced, then get offed real soon, and it goes on.


----------

